# Fabric strips (scraps) to easiest quilt ever



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

So I will piece together 2 1/2 inch strips from scraps left over from hospital (children's caps) sewing, and sew them all together side to side, onto a backing (no batting). 

I start with the center strip, and add strips on either side as if I'm doing paper piecing, right through the backing. Later, bind it because it's already quilted

What is the best fabric to use for the backing?

Do they still make the fuzzy sheets we used as kids? It will need to have enough body so it doesn't just crumple up.

Colorful to comfort children.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

How about flannel?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> How about flannel?


Good idea. Maybe I can even get some with a vertical stripe to make my placement straighter.

I don't know how much flannel shrinks, but a couple of wet to hot dryer sessions ought to put me in business.

Thank you SallyAnn


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

We call those soft sheets brushed cotton,or flannelette. You can still get them here. They are perfect for baby quilts!
Could you post a picture when you've finished them? - they sound lovely!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

So glad to help where I can.  Can't wait to see your quilt all finished.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

I've seen that done before, but using batting. Lay the backing wrong side up, the batting on top of the wrong side, and then sew the strips in the same manner you stated. You end up with a finished quilt that just needs binding. Beware flannel does shrink a lot, be sure to wash and dry prior to using, but the hot wash and dry should " fix" that problem. I'm trying to get inspired to get back to quilting again, and use some of " THAT STASH"! I've been on a 2 year hiatus, and that stash is begging me to get back to the sewing machine. Good luck with your fun project!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

What batting would you suggest? It has to be for children.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

I almost always use polyester batting, as it makes the quilts light weight, and durable for machine care. A lot of my friends use a cotton. Blend, that tends to be a lot " flatter". I think the less " puffy" the easier to sew, but either would work fine.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe you would like to make a small sample to see how your choice of batting would work out. Always a bit daunting when it's something new! Also, wider strips work well too, even different widths work well!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> What batting would you suggest? It has to be for children.


Depends on the way you want the final quilt to look. Polyester makes a puffier quilt. Cotton makes a flatter quilt - easier to stitch through for quilting. I like it better but it's really a matter of opinion.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

DottieH said:


> I've seen that done before, but using batting. Lay the backing wrong side up, the batting on top of the wrong side, and then sew the strips in the same manner you stated. You end up with a finished quilt that just needs binding. Beware flannel does shrink a lot, be sure to wash and dry prior to using, but the hot wash and dry should " fix" that problem. I'm trying to get inspired to get back to quilting again, and use some of " THAT STASH"! I've been on a 2 year hiatus, and that stash is begging me to get back to the sewing machine. Good luck with your fun project!


Love this idea! I'm working on using up "that stash" myself making baby quilts for the hospital. This will greatly speed things up.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

If you use cotton batting, that will shrink too. Ask me how I know. LOL. Sounds like you are making a Log Cabin quilt. One of my favorites.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Checked with a friend, and she thinks there is a poly cotton, the flatter kind. I would read the label. You definitely want something that won't shrink up to a shadow, and be easy care.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

carolyn tolo said:


> What batting would you suggest? It has to be for children.


There is a fusible fleece you might like. Also Hobbs makes a very thin batting for quilted clothing and I love it for baby quilts. I hope you'll post when you're finished.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would use flannel also but do a wash and dry before you use it. What is the top made of sounds like it might be a mix of fabric you might want to wash and dry it to before you put a back on it. You might have to do some cutting once it is all dry to even it out.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

The hospital sewing I did was all cotton--for kids to choose and wear surgical caps into surgery--riding in our little red wagon, holding a little teddy bear dressed like a surgeon, and an instant photo of themselves in the wagon, with the cap, teddy bear, and a big grin. It had to be cotton to avoid any chance of static electricity.

I think I pre-washed all the fabrics but I'll wash the strips again just to be sure. (thank you for this)

Then on to the poly-cotton batting (thank you)

and some wider strips maybe (thank you again).

Just as soon as I find my camera, I'll show my progress.

If this works out as well as I think it will, lots of ladies who live here may have fabric scraps too.

I'll be back


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

mama879 said:


> I would use flannel also but do a wash and dry before you use it. What is the top made of sounds like it might be a mix of fabric you might want to wash and dry it to before you put a back on it. You might have to do some cutting once it is all dry to even it out.


I would wash and dry flannel 2 times.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Careful of flannel sheets or by the yard flannel if you use 100% cotton. It shrinks a lot, both ways.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

You can also use fleece.

Elle


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I am allergic to the poly batting so I use cotton. Was told that Quilter's Dream makes a higher loft cotton batting, so I'm going to check on it when I start quilting again.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Just a suggestion: how about doing a bargello quilt with the strips? Strip width and lining up exactly are definitely less of an issue.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

carolyn tolo said:


> Good idea. Maybe I can even get some with a vertical stripe to make my placement straighter.
> 
> I don't know how much flannel shrinks, but a couple of wet to hot dryer sessions ought to put me in business.
> 
> Thank you SallyAnn


Flannel may shrink up to 30%, so wash it a few times in hot water and the dryer. It feels so good to have a flannel backed quilt on a cold night!


----------



## Lynnav (Feb 4, 2011)

or 'minky' type fabrics - deliciously soft!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I buy sheets at Goodwill for quilt backs. You may find some flannel ones there. I look for single top sheets & usually find a couple. My store sells them, even Queen-size, for $4. You sure can't buy that much bolt fabric for such a low price!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

mmrmein said:


> If you use cotton batting, that will shrink too. Ask me how I know. LOL. Sounds like you are making a Log Cabin quilt. One of my favorites.


That was my thoughts too or the Court House Steps! 
I personally love cotton.. I will suggest that if you want to use a batting to use a thin one.. a low loft batting will make a nicer strip quilt.. to thick it will distort your lines and it will go wonky faster and will be an over all pain to work with... 
Some one said that cotton shrinks ... that is what I love about it.. my newly made quilts look like vintage heirlooms after they are washed a few times.. that is the look I love...  
A thicker batting is used mostly for a quilt that is tied.. the choice is up to you... I personally would be happy to see how you are doing this!! I have so much material stash I could use a good stashbuster project!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Conchalea said:


> I buy sheets at Goodwill for quilt backs. You may find some flannel ones there. I look for single top sheets & usually find a couple. My store sells them, even Queen-size, for $4. You sure can't buy that much bolt fabric for such a low price!


You might want to be sure they're 100% cotton and a high thread count if you're going to use sheets for quilting.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just finished assembling my strips then I will assemble it when all is finished I am going to applique a big frog on top I like the fluffy batting


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the Bargello or Court House Steps ideas. Also the batting suggestions.

My goal is to Quilt as You Go.

These will be for children so I won't have to muscle so much bulk around on my sewing machine.

I never craft neatly. I admire those who do. My strips are all over this tiny apartment. Also the knitting etc.


----------



## carolz1955 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ladies, Please, please, Please!!! Do Not use Sheets for the backs of quilts. It is demeaning to the work you have put into the front. A good quality quilt can last for generations, a sheet won't. Not even a good quality bedsheet. And those are costly, because of the width of the fabric. Please, purchase good quality quilting fabric for the backs of your quilts. YOU put your time and effort into something beautiful, and memorable. Make it last. 

If you don't know what bating to use for a children's hospital quilt, Call the hospital, and ask the director of nursing or whomever is in charge. You might have a Project Linus in your area that you could give you guidelines for your donations. 

Please check first, otherwise, your time and effort might wind up in a trash bin. 
They may ask, Are you a smoke-free home? are you a pet free home? Have all fabrics been pre-washed in a allergy free detergent? No fabric softeners? no chemicals? All Cotton? 
These quilts go to many kids that have cancer. Their systems are already at a point where even the slightest thing could set them back.

Flannel might seem like a good choice, but think of the lint and fuzz in an open wound.... or an asthmatic... 
Please, like I suggested, call first!!!

You do such wonderful acts of kindness, Thank you so much, I just don't want to see it be for waste. Bless you all.


----------



## txbrwneyegirl (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes please do post a picture when you have completed. I am in a group with our church and are making small blankies for children and also lap blankets for the elderly or for any one who is in need of comfort- whether it be due to illness or loss of a loved one...etc I have never completed a twin quilt I began over 6 years ago, for some reason I cant get into the quilting, however I would love to and I adore quilts. I think making small ones may help me get past the fear or whatever is holding me back.


----------



## txbrwneyegirl (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh, I meant to ask has anyone heard of "jelly rolls" for quilt making? I have seen the strips of cloth that are rolled and from the litte research I have done you sew the strips together and you have a blanket! I think I might can handle this....


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

My Aunt used to use this method and she would buy a square of prequilted material at the fabric store and sew the pieces directly onto the prequilted fabric and then add edge binding.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Carolz,

I do have a little dog, and I use regular Tide for quilt fabrics,

Friendship House here in Peoria accepts items for those who 

need them. These will go there.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the big frog applique idea.

You guys are great.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Why didn't I think of pre-quilted fabric? Wonderful.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I use Warm and Natural or Quilter's Dream Cotton batting when I don't want the quilt to be too lofty. Washes beautifully!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds wonderful and cozy whatever you choose to finish with, so many good ideas, do lets see a pic of the finished result, good luck.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

" Jelly Rolls" come in different sizes ( number of strips) and there are patterns you can buy to make different patterns using them.

I was always told not to use sheets for backing. I would never use an 
"Old" or used sheet or blanket in my quilts. Fabric is too expensive, and making a quilt is a lot of work. -I would not demean my project/gift by not using the best materials I can afford, producing the best finished product that I can be proud of. Certainly everyone has her own,standards. I always try to make something I would be proud to give, and very pleased to receive. -----all my opinion!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

txbrwneyegirl said:


> Oh, I meant to ask has anyone heard of "jelly rolls" for quilt making? I have seen the strips of cloth that are rolled and from the litte research I have done you sew the strips together and you have a blanket! I think I might can handle this....


Yes, Missouri Star Quilt Company has many tutorials that use jelly rolls and other precuts.





Elle


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

I use fleece. It washes-up nicely and provides a fair amount of softness without batting.


----------



## txbrwneyegirl (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Ellemck, I will check the link out!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

A lightweight fleece makes a great quilt back. I've used it and the recipient loves it.
Especially if you are not adding batting, the fleece gives great warmth!
Jo-Ann Fabrics has some really nice ones.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Yes, Missouri Star Quilt Company has many tutorials that use jelly rolls and other precuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Elle, Now I know what I want to do with all my scraps. Imagine! Reversible blocks with the low loft batting in between. Easy to follow directions, and a side bar showing how to join them. Beautiful. No need to look for a backing. Lovely on both sides, and not a bit boring.

Who wants to help me iron all these pieces after washing and before sewing?

That plan would work for hot-pads too. Put insulating batting in between the pretty strips and quilt through everything.

Somebody suggested using the laundry product that "catches" loose dye and holds it away from other fabrics. I am going to bundle up my scraps and wash them with a few of these. Just to be sure. I can hardly wait to start. Now to find the name of that great laundry stuff.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Carolz55
I live in Emmaus!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Rag doll said:


> Carolz55
> I live in Emmaus!


I am a pastor's widow--twice.

We had a ministers' wives' support group called EMMAUS.

That stands for: Each Minister Marries A Unique Spouse.

And we were--each different, and a harmonious group.

We had fun, comradeship, and empathy. The husbands were afraid we would talk about them, but we didn't have time for that. We all knew how to keep confidences too, so nobody gossiped.. Just girls' night out.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

carolyn tolo said:


> Now to find the name of that great laundry stuff.


It's called Shout color catchers. Joann, and other craft stores carry a product called Retayne, that you add to the wash (but it has to be a top loader). I have a bottle but went on a quilting hiatus and haven't tried it yet.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Rag doll said:


> Carolz55
> I live in Emmaus!


I went to Conversational Threads in Emmaus when I was visiting my daughter in Nazareth. It's a nice shop.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

lsatkow said:


> Flannel may shrink up to 30%, so wash it a few times in hot water and the dryer. It feels so good to have a flannel backed quilt on a cold night![/quote
> 
> You can buy flannel at www.Fabric.com or Hancock'sFabrics.com. They both have frequent sales. I usually only buy when something is on sale.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a bed quilt I did this way. I used muslin foundations cut Into square sizes I wanted my finished squares to be. Actually I cut the muslin about a half inch larger all around then squared them up before sewing them together. I used a poly batting and cotton backing to finish it off. It is a heavy quilt but I do love it. It would not be a problem to use muslin and no backing. I think the quilt would not be flimsy and would not be so heavy. I put black smashing between my squares so the overall effect is pretty. The colors of the stripes jump off the black sashing. This is a good stash buster.

Meant to say muslin and no batting.....you definitely
want backing.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a bed quilt I did this way. I used muslin foundations cut Into square sizes I wanted my finished squares to be. Actually I cut the muslin about a half inch larger all around then squared them up before sewing them together. I used a poly batting and cotton backing to finish it off. It is a heavy quilt but I do love it. It would not be a problem to use muslin and no backing. I think the quilt would not be flimsy and would not be so heavy. I put black smashing between my squares so the overall effect is pretty. The colors of the stripes jump off the black sashing. This is a good stash buster.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

DottieH have you ever shopped at Good Will? I do and you can find NEW stuff with the store tags still on them, if you look..Some of use don't have the money to go to the big stores, all of the time.

Carolyn Tolo, if you sew the jelly rows end to end then cut in half, ( keep doing this ) you will come out with a top for a quilt, or you can cut them into small pieces and put them back together any way you like.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot you have to sew the strips together long ways, then cut again. you might get 2 or 3 Baby quilts from 1 jelly row, with a border. I have a couple and am going to try this to see what I get.


----------

